

Philip Kaplan on Getting Users For Your New Startup(be scandalous) - mrzerga
http://blog.pud.com/post/5239917032/

======
mrzerga
sorry if it was already posted, i probably missed it - overall an interesting
read, and somewhat different view from most of the "5 things/ideas/points"
type of articles on HN lately.

